# Paint over Gelcoat?



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I am nearing completion of thefiberglass repairs on the project boatwhich were kinda extensive, and was considering what to do about the final finish.Looking over the hull, there are a number for dings and deep scratches in the gelcoat that I would like to go ahead and repair.Given the extent of these repairs it would seem that it would be simpler to just go ahead andpaint the whole boat rather than try to match the gelcoat color on the repaired areas. <UL><LI>Any recommendations on painting over the old gelcoat? </LI><LI>Is this even advisable?</LI><LI>What would I need to do as far as surface prep?</LI>[/list]

I've read through the guidance literature from Interlux and West Systems but they don't seem to address this particular situation. Seem to be more orientedtoward bare fiberglass and wood. Any advice would be greatly appereciated.

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Allan Im no professional painter by no means but I had the same similar issues with my Sea Chaser.I had some good scratches and gouges in my gelcoat also. I just used normal bondo and sprayed a primer over it and use the Interlux Perfection Fighting Lady Yellow on it and it turned out great IMHO. As far as prepping I hand sanded the whole boat with 400 grit.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks good. :clap I would hope that mine would turn out looking that nice after I'm done. Thanks for theadvice.

Alan


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

i painted my boat with perfection as well, i brushed the bottom and sprayed the top and you can't beat the finish. It cures very hard and looks great. This was my first every project boat so it isa DIY paint.

Before










After










KP


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There are several paints out there for spraying fiberglass, just do like OS-911 said, sand well and clean thouroughly and paint. Most fiberglass paints have hardner to put in them. DuPont Imron is the one I am familiar with.


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

I painted my boat with Diamont automotive base/clear (over gelcoat). Primed, sanded, painted, cleared....just as you would a car. I would recommend using Awlgrip or some type of marine paint. My boat turned out great, but the paint is soft.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

AWL GRIP is the best paint out there. Used on Airplanes and tolerates heat/cold and severe conditions. If you are going to do all the prep for a nice job, spend the extra hundred bucks and get a paint that will last 10 years plus and shine like glass. Do not use bondo. There are marine grade fillers that are more condusive for boats and don't cost that mush more.

Give me a call and I'll talk you through the process. Spray application gives the best results.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are some nice looking boats guys. My main concern was how well the paint would bond to the old gelcoat. I guess it is all in the amount of prep work and using the right primer.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Perfection will bond just fine if you follow the directions, my boat was gel coat. Don't use on the bottom even with a trailered boat because the paint will blister if it stays in contact with a wet bunk board for long periods.

KP


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Are you guys spraying this paint on or is it rolled on?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> My main concern was how well the paint would bond to the old gelcoat.




You do NOT put paint right against the Gellcoat.....unless you want it to flake off.



It must be primed.....With a good Epoxy primer / Surfacer like Awlgrips 545. It's $200 for a 1gal Kit. [That's 2gal of spray-able material.] It doesn't need thinning even through the instructions say to do so.



Gellcoat gets cleaned with Wax & grease remover using the 2 rag methiod.



Boat gets sanded [180gt on the DA] and marked with a pencil as you come across any imperfections. Imperfections get filled and sanded.



Boat get's washed with Wax & Grease Remover again.



Boat gets sprayed with primer. 3 to 4 coats.



Boat gets Hand Block sanded if you want it straight? [400gt.]



Boat gets washed again with Wax & Grease remover and then tacked off.



Boat gets 3 coats of paint sprayed.



Average is $150ft......Depending on how rough it is.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

$150/ ft.... humm:hotsun

I'm beginning to wonder if the fishwould really care if the boat looks like an albinodairy cow....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You wanna Play...Ya gotta Pay. Or learn to do it yourself.



Buy all the tools....buy the materials....screw it up....sand it again....paint it again.



Have ya priced Alwgrip? Around $70qt retail...then you add a $70qt converter to it.



I could go on and on.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

So $150 per foot includes someone else's labor. For a minute there I thought you meant just the materials. Seemed kinda high.

Well, I've made it this far doing it myself. Although I'm not realll sure where I'm at....:letsdrink.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes that would be labor & materials.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Give me a call, I offer discount for PFF's and my pricing is not $150/ft with Awl Grip products.


----------

